
The Braindead Megaphone (2007) [pdf] - jsomers
http://as1020.pbworks.com/f/saunders-braindead.pdf
======
chipotle_coyote
This may be a lovely book, but not only is this a terrible PDF of it that's
scanned from a paperback, it's a pretty clear copyright violation -- the book
is from 2007 and it's still in print.

